# Digital Photography Guidebook



## Nakitoji (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi all, 

Here you will find all that you really need to understand photography concepts such as depth of field, f-stops, shutter speed, ISO and much more, the correct settings you have to do to your camera for every situation, what to look for when buying a new camera, maintenance and for those interested the last section is about turning Pro: studio and wedding photography.
http://photoguidebook.wordpress.com/

Best of wishes!


----------

